# PX4 Stainless guide rod from Steve Adair??



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

I purchased a 9MM PX4, yesterday and have been reading on the forums of the cap (whatever, its called) on the plastic guide rod, has a history of popping off?

Has anyone purchased this Stainless guide rod from Steve Bedair? If so how is it working out?

My guide rod is fine, but it would be nice ot get an upgrade, in case the thing goes south.

((Edited to insert Pics that i located online of the installed stainless guide rod.))

* Looks very nice!! *


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is a vid of it in a Sub Compact.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Got my stainless guide rod on order. Corresponded with Steve directly. He's a pretty cool guy. Great customer service!!

50 Thumbs up!!!!


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

I just got my Steve Bedair stainless steel guide rod. I ordered the captive spring version. It is made just like the the polymer factory rod. Steve said the cap is threaded to hold the spring in place. Its a bit higher in price but well worth not having to deal with the spring getting loose on me. This guy does great work!!!!

Pics below:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice, any range reports yet?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Not yet. I got it in the mail an hour before our local range closed. I will be going Monday or Tuesday. I'll be sure to post an update.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

cougartex said:


> Very nice.


Thanks. I like it. While beretta makes quality guns, I know there have been quite a bit of failures in that particular factory guide rod. Besides the design upgrade and appearance, I like knowing that there is a lesser chance of my handgun failing me in the event of home defense.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's the picture for reference, showing the factory next to the new one.

**The pic won't post so here's the link**

http://img844.imageshack.us/i/photo2dau.jpg/


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Atticaz said:


> Thanks. I like it. While beretta makes quality guns, I know there have been quite a bit of failures in that particular factory guide rod. Besides the design upgrade and appearance, I like knowing that there is a lesser chance of my handgun failing me in the event of home defense.


MMMM, "quite a bit of failures in that particular guiderod'? Does it pop off while in the firearm or when dissasembled? I have 1000's of rounds through my PX4's and not a single issue with the factory guiderods. I visit the Beretta Forum quite frequently and don't see any issues concerning guiderods there?


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

denner said:


> MMMM, "quite a bit of failures in that particular guiderod'? Does it pop off while in the firearm or when dissasembled? I have 1000's of rounds through my PX4's and not a single issue with the factory guiderods. I visit the Beretta Forum quite frequently and don't see any issues concerning guiderods there?


To tell you the truth. I am not sure. I just read it alot in forums. I just like the look and the insurance that nothing will go wrong in the event of self-defense.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

denner said:


> Nice, any range reports yet?


Range Report with Bedair guide rod installed:

*(NOTE: This is only my fifth time shooting. Not sure if 7 yards is adequate for a range report.....But.)*

8 inch target at 7 yards. Average grouping is 3 inches.










I LOVE THIS HANDGUN!!!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

denner said:


> The only problem I see is that you will become too attached to it and want to shoot it every time you get the chance.


Congrats, I can't say that I didn't warn you.


----------



## HOUSCOUS (May 23, 2011)

I ordered mine last Friday.


----------



## LanceORYGUN (May 31, 2011)

DPM Systems has adapted their captured Mechanical Recoil Reduction System for the full size PX4 Storm. However, it costs $85 from their US distributor:

DPM Systems Advanced Recoil Reduction System - Mechanical [DPM-MECHNICAL] : The Shooters Box, Firearms and Accessories Online Store

.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

LanceORYGUN said:


> DPM Systems has adapted their captured Mechanical Recoil Reduction System for the full size PX4 Storm. However, it costs $85 from their US distributor:
> 
> DPM Systems Advanced Recoil Reduction System - Mechanical [DPM-MECHNICAL] : The Shooters Box, Firearms and Accessories Online Store
> 
> .


WOW! $85? Greed much?

Looks like Steve isn't gonna lose any business.


----------

